# Italian Hot Sausage



## TonyR (Sep 25, 2016)

Just finished cleaning up the kitchen. Cut up 2 pork butts added my spices, ground up the meat and stuffed it into natural hog cassings 15 lbs. of nice hot sausage that I know what is in it


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice. I made a bunch of Pepperoni a few months ago that I smoked to completion. I have to make more, but I'm exhausted after completing the stuffing and netting of 80lbs of Salami just this morning.

There's a lot to be said about knowing what's in it. Best practices, a basic knowledge, a clean work area, and the product should be at least as good, more likely better and just as safe to eat vs. what you might buy at a large chain grocery store.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 25, 2016)

We cheated this year and had the local meat market make our sausage....They make good stuff, but ours was not. The owner asked me how I liked and I said I really didn't care for...the taste is OK, but the texture is awful....not enough fat...turned out dry and mealy. He asked me to bring some in, he took it home and ate it. Called me the next day and wanted to give me my money back! I did not think that was fair, they did do the work, but he insisted....and wanted to trade me all I had left for fresh shop made. I took the money, the sausage is edible, just not great.

He wants to do ours again next year. While I do not miss the work involved in a 125# batch of sausage, I do miss having good sausage! Think we will just do two runs of 50# batches...we just need to make the time to do it.

Our Italian, both swwet and hot is awesome...extra fennel, anise, fresh parsley, and LOTS of red pepper flakes. We make a good salt, pepper, and garlic sausage too...very simple, very good. Making your own is a lot of work, but you can enjoy all year long too!


----------

